# Record your old audio cassetes with Adobe Audition 1.5



## rajat22 (Jun 25, 2005)

*Record your old audio cassetes with Adobe Audition 1.5*
Inspired by digit, oct 2002,I decided to record my old audio cassetes to my pc and save it in 

form of mp3.I am a novice in this field so I tried a lot and found excellent result by using the 

following method. Please give your expert opinion to get better result.
Requrements:
1. A sound jack to connect headphone output of  sound system to line-in input of  PC.
2. Adobe Audition 1.5
Sound card settings 

*img163.echo.cx/img163/6493/snap89ae.gif

Play an audio cassete, one song at a time require less HDD space.
Start recording at this setting.

*img135.echo.cx/img135/7703/snap14co.gif  

Recording should look like this

*img163.echo.cx/img163/3083/snap24sy.gif     


After completing recording, delete the unnecessary portion from the recorded wave. Select edit 

view.Under Amplitude select amplify/fade
Select center wave and click ok
*img163.echo.cx/img163/294/snap41jx.gif


Now under noise reduction select Clip Restoration & click ok.Value at your choice
*img163.echo.cx/img163/7733/snap59mn.gif


Now select hiss reduction and click ok.Value at your choice.
*img163.echo.cx/img163/8353/snap65ez.gif


Right click on the file on the edit window, select waveform normalize. In this window set -14 db 

at normalize to a level of (After a lot of trial & error I found this value.
*img163.echo.cx/img163/7513/snap73tp.gif


Save as --as mp3 or any other format of your choice.

*PLEASE NOTE: THIS TUTORIAL IS ABSOLUTELY MINE.  I DID NOT TAKE ANY ADVICE FROM ANY WHERE 

EXCEPT THE HELP FILE. BUT I REALLY NEED OPINION FROM THE AUDIO EXPERTS TO IMPROVE RECORDING.*


----------



## Curious Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

I tried , excellent result   but many options remains to be explored


----------

